# Acceptance letter.. no score?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you should have gotten a rank. i know i did, and it was 1


----------



## Memphis2010 (May 25, 2010)

Nope it didn't say anything about a rank. Just to pick up an informational packet asap and orientation on the 20th.

I'm kind of confused now..


----------

